# F/S MTX Thunder 225HO's



## The_man (Nov 5, 2010)

This is a link yo one of the amps, however if you look at my other items you will see all of my old school MTX amps for sale. Thanks

MTX THUNDER 225HOr Old school 1/2 ohm amp - eBay (item 230636655923 end time Jun-25-11 18:30:22 PDT)


----------



## The_man (Nov 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice amps. too rich for my blood


----------

